# Cycle Changes After Pregnancy?



## ORLY?

Did your cycle change after your pregnancy? If so, how?
Before pregnancy my cycle was a clean-cut 28, early ovulation (Day 10, typically) and I got ovulation spotting.
Finally 16 months from my last period (6 months PP), now that I started my cycle again, my cycles are longer, like 31 days, periods are lighter. No ovulation spotting.
Is my cycle going to stay this way or is my body just adjusting still?

TIA


----------



## Novella

I can comment only on the first part: did it change / if so, how?

Between children 1-2, 2-3, and 3-twins, no: no changes. I had pretty regular flow (I think) and a period every 32 days like clockwork.

After the twins, I did not get my period back until they were 20 months old. I am still nursing them (everyone else was one year). My periods have been on the 26th of every month - so a slightly shorter cycle than I used to have. The shocker was the flow! Miserable. . . . on days 2-5 I was within a hair of washing out (!) super-ultra-maxi tampons. I've never owned these before! (And never before did I notice a heavier first period like some women get after menses returns post-baby). My first three months were all like this so I was dreading adjusting to this new "normal". But this fourth one has stretched out to 32 days again and while heavier than after the other kids, it's NOTHING like the first three months were.


----------



## liliaceae

Mine was irregular before pregnancy; I got it back around 15 months pp, and after a few months it turned into a regular 30 day cycle. However I was breastfeeding up until I got pregnant again so that may have been what caused the change.


----------



## bri276

my DD was my third pregnancy but first live birth. my cycles definitely became MUCH more regular, predictable- and I haven't had cramps since. I also experience ovulation pain and other fertility signs that I didn't before I had her.


----------



## cappuccinosmom

Mine changed markedly. I went from a predictable 28 day, very painful, really heavy period to 32-34 day cycle with mild pain and massive bleeding on the first two days and then lighter bleeding for the next three days and no pain. I have no clue about ovulation cause I don't keep very good track of that.

This last pregnancy, my pms has also changed to the classic, joke fodder type--I go *insane*. Dish-throwing, screaming at my husband, miserable, insane.







And then I get my period the next week and go "Oh, that's what it was!"


----------



## fruitfulmomma

The only time I ever had the 'normal' 28 day cycles was between my 1st and 2nd pregnancies. Before and after that they are always totally erratic, except between the last baby and this pregnancy they were exactly 8 weeks.


----------



## boscopup

Before kids, I had a regular 32 day cycle with a 12 day luteal phase. After kid #1, at 16 months postpartum, I jumped into a perfectly regular 35 day cycle, still having a 12 day luteal phase. After kid #2, things got really wonky, and I ranged from 28 days to 54 days. Luteal phase remained 12 days. I started taking Vitex, since we were TTC and having trouble due to the wonky hormones. My cycle then regulated (after 2 cycles of being on the Vitex) to 29 days with a 13 day luteal phase. Then I got pregnant on the 3rd cycle of Vitex.

So the short answer is: Yes, your cycle can change after kids, and it can change after each kid!


----------



## jmo

Yes, my cycle changed a lot. Before dd I had long (35-40 day) cycles that were kind of irregular. I got ppaf when dd was 21 mos and then I suddenly had shorter, much more regualr cycles with really light bleeding and zero cramps. Once she stopped nursing (at 2.5), my cycles stayed shorter and super predictable (day 16 ovulation) but with heavier bleeding. Never had a cramp since she was born though!


----------



## Peony

Mine went from a textbook cycle of O on day 14 and a length of 28 days. After DD1 I was Oing after day 20, after #2, I was Oing between 23-25 days, with almost a 40 day cycle.


----------



## chic2chic

before kids: textbook 28-day cycle.

only one period between the kids, then
after kids: super-regular 22-day cycle.

but i can't figure out if it was kid- or age-related (i'm approaching 40)


----------



## tanyalynn

I'd watch for 6 months and see if it changes. If you've just started cycling again, I think changes are quite common, but I think most people sorta trend toward normal, whether it's their old normal or a new normal seems variable. And since you're nursing, be sure to keep up your nutrition, you're still growing a baby, and now trying to replenish yourself as well.


----------

